# Static



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Weirdly over the last week or so my E37 has been having some crazy static meaning that all the ground build up in the chute rather than coming out. Any ideas why it's changed all of a sudden / how to stop it?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

First glance and I thought this thread was going to be an ode to @Stanic


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Ahaha









Nothing to "ode" about









To the OP - was there perhaps a drop in relative humidity?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Change of beans?

Did you adjust the SCC and have you done the ARSE mod (can personally recommend)?


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Not done the ARSE mod, beans have changed but its doing it with all beans.

What is / how do you do the ARSE mod?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Check through the Ceado Grinder subforum. There is a long thread on it by Beanosaurus I think. Worth starting at the beginning, then skipping to the final third IIRC. There are various shapes and I experimented a little and ended up finding the best shape to replicate the Mythos Clump Crusher.

Different beans and toasts definitely result in different amounts of static, but so does the weather and internal ambient conditions, so maybe warmer/colder/wetter/drier weather outside....everything basically!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you are single dosing try putting a few drops of water on your beans or a fine mist.

Ian


----------

